# T'other 'alf, saying "Hello World!"



## m0nk3h (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi,

I'm Ally's (new member, couple of posts below this) other half, who's also getting quite into the idea of taking our narrowboat lifestyle on the road!   We both have huge amounts of reading up to do on the idea of living in a campervan, but coming from a 62" boat to a 20"-ish van shouldn't be such a massive downsize, especially as we're off-grid completely here.

Loving the idea of wildcamping in lay-by's, car parks, and quiet out of the way spots.  As we are looking to avoid campsites as much as possible, my first thoughts turn to water, elsan & rubbish points.  Our boat has a ~600 litre water tank, and lasts well over a month.  We have a Thetford toilet & 3 cassettes, which last a couple of weeks too.  Obviously we aren't going to have the space for this in a campervan, but we'll be moving much more frequently than the 7-14days we were used to when we were constantly cruising on the boat.

I'm a tame techie, good with electrics, solar, wi-fi, and general wizardry of low power consumption, so I'll be helping out in any threads related to those, and asking dumb questions on anything requiring a spanner!

Also....   where do we keep all the homebrew?!

If we happen to park up near any of you, feel free to pop round for a glass or two of the good stuff


----------



## Makzine (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi "Allys other half" and welcome.I would think you would be looking for a van with a rear garage, a better storage option I think. Narrowboats have always interested me, 62' !, I reckon I would be in the bankside more than on the water


----------



## The laird (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy look forward to your posts


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## runnach (Oct 30, 2018)

lovely introduction , a few here have had narrow boats and made the transition so pull up a chair and enjoy ,,,welcome to the dark side 

Channa


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, 600 litres of water, bet you have a megawatt of leccy as well


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:

The luxury of all that water and three cassettes.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 30, 2018)

Hellooooo.


----------



## m0nk3h (Oct 30, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum, 600 litres of water, bet you have a megawatt of leccy as well



Thanks!  Hehehe, not quite, but we do have 470w of panels that crank out 30+ amps, which tops the leisure batteries to 100% by 10am in the summer.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 30, 2018)

m0nk3h said:


> Thanks!  Hehehe, not quite, but we do have 470w of panels that crank out 30+ amps, which tops the leisure batteries to 100% by 10am in the summer.



You're spoilt rotten, 

Just choose the right van, then off you go.
We'll be asking you the questions, I think.


----------

